# Wood Duck Mounts



## Honkin (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm looking for someone to mount 3 wood ducks. Anyone got suggestions? PM me with any quotes on doing them.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like you're shoppin price...

My price list is on my web sight. www.birdfishtaxidermist.com


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

TEX all the way!!!!!!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

OH NO! Not another price shopper.....DON'T DO IT! Look at the quality of the work. Remember....as with anything else, you get what you pay for.

+1 for Tex


----------



## Honkin (Feb 11, 2008)

Sounds like I'm shopping quality and price. If there is only one response I'm not shopping at all.


----------



## Bhuntin (Sep 8, 2007)

You could always use this guy.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =249&lpid=

Maybe you do get what you pay for??


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Just checked out that add... Yikes! :shock:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Honkin said:


> If there is only one response I'm not shopping at all.


But with this many people vouching for Darin, you can be pretty sure you're getting unmatched quality. Take a look at the mounts of 6 woodies he put together, and compare it to what else you'll see. You can't get much better than that.

There are a few other guys on here that do taxi. I know stuffinducks does. Maybe shoot him a PM or do a search of his posts on here. He does good work also. Then you can go from there.

PS-Ignorance is bliss! If you don't know any different than what these guys offer, you won't have any reason to think you could have gotten better.


----------



## trouthunter1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Give Shane Shaw Taxidermy a call,,,,801-735-4106 One of the best in the state in my opinion! You won't be sorry!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> TEX all the way!!!!!!


+1


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I just checked out that KSL add. Personally, I didn't see anything wro.....Right with those birds. HOLY CHIT! That should be illegal.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

the duck my dog unburried in the backyard looked better lol
I do birds 
i'll send you pics if you want

Darrin does great work too


----------



## cache19 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm a little late posting on this thread.. I'd check out Grant Wilborn, he's mounted three woodies and a goose for me and he does exceptional work. He took the best in show award at the Cabela's last year, look him up.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Your not going to go wrong with using any of those guys (Tex, Wilborn, or Suffingducks), I saw mounts by all of them; they all do great work. 

However I take my birds to TEX so another vote for him.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Mojo1,

Hey, sure appreciate the free plug. :wink: 

SD


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Stuffinducks said:


> Mojo1,
> 
> Hey, sure appreciate the free plug. :wink:
> 
> SD


  Sorry I just noticed I didn't spell your name write, but hey being from Arkansas, I can't spell for crap :lol: . Spell check is usually my friend, this time she let me down!

Please don't get the perception that I think the other guys do a better job than you or was trying belittle you. I've saw several of your mounts, they are very nice. I meant what I said, you do great work.

I've considered having you do one for me, but I guess it just boils down to the fact that I'm a loyalist type guy. I took the first bird I had mounted here in Utah to Tex and he did a great job for me and I continue to take him my business.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

No worries, It's all good. But, if there is anything I can ever help you with...don't be afraid to call me. :wink: Well, I'm headed out to the garage to get some more bird work done!!! :shock: 

Sure appreciate everyone's support over the years! Thanks.

SD


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tex has a hen wood duck of mine he's probably working on right now! 8)


----------



## Honkin (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the input....It's good to have more choices.


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

Never had tex do any of my birds but i havent heard any bad about him. I take mine to snyders taxidermy in roy and never been dissapointed with him. Good price too 801-698-1965


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Have any of you guys had any experience with Shawn at Oquirrh hills taxidermy for birds? I have seen some of his big game mounts, and they are good, But I also know that Big game and quality birds are 2 different things. Wow, Tex your birds on your site look amazing!!!!


----------

